# Des utilisateurs de Mac OS 9 ?



## sap54 (20 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permets de faire un topic ( je sais pas si c'est le bienvenue ou pas ) sur Mac OS 9.
On est en 2013, ce système est vieux, mais pas pour autant obsolète, ça m'arrive de l'utiliser quasi quotidiennement sur mon viel iBook G3 pour quelques taches assez basiques. 
Une question simple : utilisez vous toujours OS 9 ? Si oui, pour quelles usages.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Novembre 2013)

sap54 a dit:


> je sais pas si c'est le bienvenue ou pas



Ça, c'est le succès ou l'insuccès de ton sujet qui en décidera, les seuls sujets qui ne sont pas les bienvenus du point de vue "modération" sont ceux qui enfreignent les dispositions des conditions d'utilisation des forums, ce qui n'est pas le cas du tien.

Après, le collectionneur de vieux tromblons que je suis ne te jettera certainement pas la pierre. En ce qui me concerne, j'utilise régulièrement (même si ça n'est pas nécessairement "quotidiennement") des versions "pré-X" de Mac OS (de Mac OS 9.2.2 au système 7.1), pour faire tourner d'anciennes applications (je suis aussi modérateur du forum du site "Le Grenier du Mac" ) sur le parc de vieilles machines que je m'efforce de faire vivre.

Bien sûr, l'éternel adolescent que je suis est un adepte du rétro-gaming, mais figure toi qu'il m'arrive aussi d'utiliser mes trapanelles "professionnellement", afin de permettre à certains de mes clients de récupérer et transformer sous forme "actuellement exploitable" des données qu'ils ont, stockées sur de vieilles disquettes ou d'anciennes machines. J'ai aussi fait ça quelques fois au bénéfice de membres de MacGé, mais à titre bénévole, là.

Bon, je dois admettre que dans ce cadre, les systèmes "7.x" (7.1 et 7.5.5 sur des machines "68K", et 7.6.1 sur un PPC 603e) me servent plus que le 9.2.2, mais il arrive que celui-ci serve d'intermédiaire dans la transformation des données.

Actuellement, j'ai trois machines fonctionnant nativement sous OS 9 (en alternance avec OSX 10.3 pour l'une et 10.4 pour les deux autres) : un iBook "Clamshell" G3/300, un PowerBook "Pismo" G3/500 et un PowerBook "Titanium" G4/550. J'avais aussi un iMac G4/700, malheureusement, il n'a pas survécu (carte mère morte), et celui qui l'a remplacé (le même, mais plus récent, en 1 Ghz et USB2) ne peut pas démarrer sous OS 9.


----------



## matacao (20 Novembre 2013)

J'utilise aussi toujours OS 9 pour faire de la programmation ou du Wintype sur mon Imac G3 Bondi Blue ou sur mon Power Mac 9600/300. De plus cette OS me sert pour récupérer des fichiers importants sur mes vielles bécanes ou numériser des disquettes en USB grâce a la carte USB de mon 9600.


----------



## magicPDF (20 Novembre 2013)

Je m'en sers tous les jours : j'ai un PowerBook G3 qui s'allume et s'éteint automatiquement et qui sert de cadre photo : il m'affiche aléatoirement des photos toute la journée.
Et parfois aussi, quand me prend un coup de nostalgie, je m'en sers pour utiliser un de ces "vieux" CD-Roms-inusables-comme-on-n'en-fait-plus et que j'aime tant ( Puppet Motel, 18h39, etc.).


----------



## Invité (20 Novembre 2013)

De plus en plus rarement&#8230; 3 / 4  fois par semaine
Des fois pour de vieilles piles HyperCard que j'ai fait

Pis aussi pour démarrer mon Starmax qui partage l'écran de mon Mac principal.
Le StarMax utilise la connectique VGA alors que le Mini (qui ne dors presque jamais) est en DVI


----------



## Luc G (21 Novembre 2013)

J'utilise encore régulièrement au boulot hypercard qui tourne sous sheepshaver. (Les piles sont passées pour l'essentiel sous livecode mais il me reste quelques bricoles, soit pas encore converties soit plus pratique sous hypercard (rapports).


----------



## melaure (21 Novembre 2013)

Je l'utilise encore dans le cadre de ma collection, et donc ceux d'avant aussi. Mais c'est pour le fun. La machine que j'ouvre le plus est une palourde orange, si mignonne 

C'est un OS qui se faisait vieux, mais il y avait plein de concepts sympas, comme désactiver une extension d'un clic, copier coller un dossier système sur un autre DD pour qu'il boote, etc ... 

Si on peut te renseigner ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2013)

melaure a dit:


> il y avait plein de concepts sympas, comme désactiver une extension d'un clic, copier coller un dossier système sur un autre DD pour qu'il boote, etc ...



Dommage que (si je me souviens bien) certains d'entre-eux, comme le "publier/s'abonner" aient déjà été enlevés du système (en fait je sais qu'il y était encore sur les 7.x, et plus sur les 9.x, mais je ne me souviens plus exactement quand il a été supprimé). Je me souviens qu'à l'époque où j'étais responsable informatique d'un courtier d'assurances, ça m'avait permis de mettre en place très facilement des connexions entre les différentes applications utilisées par les rédacteurs, ce qui faisaient gagner un temps fou !


----------



## CBi (21 Novembre 2013)

melaure a dit:


> La machine que j'ouvre le plus est une palourde orange, si mignonne



Toutes mes machines (sauf le Mac SE ) sont passées à OS X mais effectivement c'est sur la palourde orange que je regrette le plus OS 9 = l'OS à la couleur assortie à l'iBook, c'était vraiment sympa (comme sur l'iPhone 5c)...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2013)

D'où l'avantage de "bricoler", le remplacement du disque de 3 Go de ma Palourde "Blueberry" par un 10 Go (qui avait lui-même été remplacé par un 80 Go sur mon Pismo) me permet de garder dessus les deux OS, 10.3 et 9.2.2 ! :love:

Bien entendu, mon OS 9 n'est pas "Orange" !


----------



## Luc G (21 Novembre 2013)

Moi, j'ai une palourde bleue 
Je ne l'ai pas allumé depuis un bon petit moment au point que je ne suis pas sûr de ce que j'y avais bricolé comme système mais a priori il y a à la fois un OSX (10.3 ou 10.4 si je ne m'abuse, j'avais commencé par le 10.0) et un OS9.

Et il faudrait que je rallume mon Mac 512E datant de Noël 2006 qui marchait très bien la dernière fois que je l'ai essayé mais là c'est pas sous OS9, c'est plus vieux  (de l'époque où il y avait une version système et une version finder différntes), en tous cas système 6 au mieux mais c'est sur disquette et donc j'ai le choix, il suffit de changer la disquette


----------



## melaure (21 Novembre 2013)

@CBi, oui il faut au moins un SE/30 pour OS X   :rateau:

@Pascal, perso j'ai pensé à acheter des DD de 120 Go pour mes palourdes. J'en ai une graphite DV/400 et la bleue 300 que j'ai passé à ma nièce va revenir un de ces jours (je lui ai trouvé un MacBook blanc unibody à la place).

@Luc G, j'ai une partition OS X et une partition OS 9. Et comme ça l'environnement classic de mon OS X est un OS 9 complet


----------



## Vivid (21 Novembre 2013)

sap54 a dit:


> bla bla bla... utilisez vous toujours OS 9 ? Si oui, pour quelles usages.



oui pour du Dév. (et je dois bien être le seul )

bye.


----------



## sap54 (21 Novembre 2013)

C'est cool de voir autant de personnes l'utiliser. Je l'utilise également pour le fun, malgré son âge, on peut faire quelques taches basiques, comme du traitement de texte, ou même du surf internet avec Classilla ( même si c'est pas véloce ! ). D'ailleurs, quelles sont vos applis préférés pour OS 9 ?


----------



## Luc G (21 Novembre 2013)

melaure a dit:


> @Luc G, j'ai une partition OS X et une partition OS 9. Et comme ça l'environnement classic de mon OS X est un OS 9 complet



A priori, je dois avoir exactement la même solution (mais il faudrait que je la redémarre pour vérifier ).

Et accessoirement, j'ai aussi un SE30, une des plus machines faites par Apple de mon point de vue.
Souvenirs émus du temps où je développais dessus en ouvrant en même temps des fenêtres hypercard, des fenêtres MPW (l'environnement de développement d'Apple de l'époque) et des fenêtres d'un logiciel de développement de systèmes experts, le tout sur un écran 512x342 

Faut dire que MPW permettait d'économiser au mieux avec la fenêtre d'édition qu'on pouvait partager non en deux parties comme le fait openoffice ou excel (mais pas numbers ) mais en 2,4, 7 ,9 parties chacune avec ces ascenseurs façon puzzle 

Mais Vivid doit connaître ça s'il développe. Je fais encore quelques bricoles avec hypercard et j'ai bien du reprogrammer une XCMD en Pascal ces dernières années.


----------



## sofizabel (21 Novembre 2013)

bonsoir
je suis peut-être limite hors-sujet, mais j'utilise encore deux machine sous 8.6. avec bonheur.


----------



## Vivid (21 Novembre 2013)

Luc G a dit:


> A priori, je dois avoir exactement la même solution (mais il faudrait que je la redémarre pour vérifier ).
> 
> Et accessoirement, j'ai aussi un SE30, une des plus machines faites par Apple de mon point de vue.
> Souvenirs émus du temps où je développais dessus en ouvrant en même temps des fenêtres hypercard, des fenêtres MPW (l'environnement de développement d'Apple de l'époque) et des fenêtres d'un logiciel de développement de systèmes experts, le tout sur un écran 512x342
> ...




Tout à fait. 
CodeWarrior pour moi, parce que je le vaut bien


----------



## melaure (21 Novembre 2013)

Vivid a dit:


> Tout à fait.
> CodeWarrior pour moi, parce que je le vaut bien



J'ai essayé un peu mais c'était plutôt Think C pour moi


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (21 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir,
de temps en temps pour transformer quelques vinyles (33t de Jazz)
en cd audio avec CD spin Doctor fournit avec le logiciel de gravure Toast.
Puis je scanne la pochette pour la réduire (12x12 cm) et faire une pochette identique à l'original
;-)
Patrick JJ


----------



## Vivid (21 Novembre 2013)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai essayé un peu mais c'était plutôt Think C pour moi


J'avais acheter la licence, Speed C ensuite Think C et CW, la totale


----------



## melaure (21 Novembre 2013)

Vivid a dit:


> J'avais acheter la licence, Speed C ensuite Think C et CW, la totale



En prix educ ça valait le coup CW


----------



## magicPDF (22 Novembre 2013)

sap54 a dit:


> quelles sont vos applis préférés pour OS 9 ?


Acrobat Reader 5.1 puisque c'est lui qui affiche mes photos toute la journée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2013)

sap54 a dit:


> quelles sont vos applis préférés pour OS 9 ?



Tout un tas de vieux jeux, jamais portés sous OS X, et Omnis 7v3, un générateur d'applications L4G qui ne tourne plus sous X (mais fonctionne encore sous Windows, au moins jusqu'à XP)


----------



## Luc G (22 Novembre 2013)

Je m'étais payé CW pour m'amuser un peu à la maison mais j'ai plutôt pratiqué (pas en vrai spécialsite non plus) MPW.

Et sinon, applis préférées : Hypercard en premier. J'ai commencé à m'en servir vraiment sur une demande, sans être vraiment convaincu mais je me suis aperçu ensuite qu'on pouvait faire à peu près n'importe quoi avec ça 

Du coup, aujourd'hui où je n'ai que des besoins très réduits de développement (genre traiter des données de mesure), j'utilise assez facilement LiveCode, lointain descendant d'hypercard avec plein de choses en plus et quelques petits trucs en moins aussi.

En bureautique, il y avait eu Jazz l'intégré de Lotus (traitement de texte, tableur, grapheur, dessin, communication et langage de commande) qui tenait sur une disquette avec le système il me semble  et qui était un petit bijou par bien des aspects mais bouffé par le rouleau compresseur excel+word je crois qu'on ne disait pas encore office à l'époque.

Il y a eu aussi le tableur Wingz que Claris avait repris sous le nom de Resolve avec un langage de programmation bien fichu, des graphes sympas pour l'époque et 16000 lignes/colonnes déjà en 1991 mais tous deux aussi écrasés par excel


----------



## melaure (22 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tout un tas de vieux jeux, jamais portés sous OS X, et Omnis 7v3, un générateur d'applications L4G qui ne tourne plus sous X (mais fonctionne encore sous Windows, au moins jusqu'à XP)



Carmageddon ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2013)

Ah, j'avais oublié Excel (parce qu'il fait encore mon quotidien sous X) &#8230; D'abord le 4 (j'ai encore les 7 disquettes d'installation ), puis le 5 et enfin "98". J'ai aussi le 2001, mais ne l'ai guère utilisé, car il était d'une lenteur affligeante, notamment pour l'exécution des macros, où il était quasiment 3 fois plus lent que 98, et il n'apportait vraiment pas grand-chose de plus sur le plan des fonctionnalités.

À noter qu'Excel, contrairement à une idée reçue, a vu le jour sur Mac, et non sur PC, sa première version Windows est sortie 1 an après la première version Mac, et pour en revenir à OS 9, les grapheurs des versions 98 et 2001 rendait jaloux les utilisateurs d'Excel 97 et 2000 (leurs équivalents sous Windows), car contrairement à eux, ils savaient déjà gérer la transparence dans les graphiques &#8230; 5 ans avant les versions Windows qui n'ont je crois su faire ça qu'avec la version 2003 !



melaure a dit:


> Carmageddon ?



Nan, HOMM III, Virtual Pool*, Star Wars Pod racers, Water Race, Virtual Game Station de Connectix (pour jouer à Gran Turismo 1 et 2 et à F1 98) &#8230; 

(*) Lui, faut le quitter avec "pomme alt esc", sinon, il plante OS 9, mais je n'ai plus de machine capable de faire tourner 8.6, et il ne fonctionne pas sous SheepShaver.


----------



## melaure (22 Novembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nan, HOMM III, Virtual Pool*, Star Wars Pod racers, Water Race, Virtual Game Station de Connectix (pour jouer à Gran Turismo 1 et 2 et à F1 98)



Ha ok, un tout petit peu moins violent. Et j'ai encore HOMM III en boite à la maison


----------



## flippy (22 Novembre 2013)

Je rappelle qu'avec 9.2.2 on arrivait déjà à faire 80% de la PAO actuelle, ce qui n'est pas une mince affaire


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Ha ok, un tout petit peu moins violent. Et j'ai encore HOMM III en boite à la maison



Moi, je n'ai plus la boite, mais toujours le CD et le bouquin ! 



flippy a dit:


> Je rappelle qu'avec 9.2.2 on arrivait déjà à faire 80% de la PAO actuelle, ce qui n'est pas une mince affaire



Si ça n'est pas plus, il y avait déjà XPress, Indesign, et il me semble même qu'il y avait une version de Calamus, à côté de ça, Photoshop et Illustrator étaient aussi présents, ainsi qu'Acrobat Pro, tout pour l'édition, quoi ! Et tout ça tournait sur des monstres de puissance, les PowerMac G4, dont certains étaient même bi-processeur, avec des écrans géants (jusqu'à deux par poste), les Apple Studio Display, des CRT de  17 et 21 pouces (respectivement quasiment 22 et 35 Kg  En plus, les déménagements de studio musclaient les graphistes ) qui pouvaient afficher en1600x1200 ! :rateau:


----------



## flippy (22 Novembre 2013)

Je disais surtout ça par rapport à certains outils d'Illustrator qui sont venus plus tard (faire un maillage avec AI 5.5 était de la haute voltige). On était moins branché _interactivité_ (signe des temps), XPress était incapable de sortir une version web (je ne me souviens plus à partir de quelle version c'était intégré au prog), etc...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2013)

flippy a dit:


> avec AI 5.5



Ah mais là on parle du système 9, ça, c'était le 7 ! Pour autant que je me souvienne, sous système 9 c'était AI 9 et AP 7 !


----------



## flippy (22 Novembre 2013)

Tu as raison, là on remonte encore davantage dans le temps. Mais grosso modo, simplement pour dire que quand on compare à CS6 et Mavericks qui sont des monstres (je ne parle même du poids  à titre d'exemple AI 3.0 tenait à l'époque sur une disquette 1.44), même sous Classic, on pouvait déjà faire des prouesses qui n'ont rien à envier à ce qu'on produit de nos jours  ...


----------



## bartof (5 Janvier 2014)

sap54 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je me permets de faire un topic ( je sais pas si c'est le bienvenue ou pas ) sur Mac OS 9.
> On est en 2013, ce système est vieux, mais pas pour autant obsolète, ça m'arrive de l'utiliser quasi quotidiennement sur mon viel iBook G3 pour quelques taches assez basiques.
> Une question simple : utilisez vous toujours OS 9 ? Si oui, pour quelles usages.


Bonjour,

Oui tous les jours à titre professionnel pour des logiciels qui n'ont jamais été repris dans le cadre OS X comme Write Now (10x mieux que Word), Excel 4 (oui je sais ça a été mis à jour, mais j'ai des programmes commerciaux qui utilisent des macros excel 4), ...

Après pour la vie privée j'utilise plutôt Tiger...

Cordialement


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Janvier 2014)

bartof a dit:


> Excel 4 (oui je sais ça a été mis à jour, mais j'ai des programmes commerciaux qui utilisent des macros excel 4), ...



Ouh ! Pinaise, je ne sais même pas si je saurais encore en écrire une, tellement ça fait longtemps ! Il tournait encore sous OS 9 ? Faudra que j'essaie de l'installer sur mon Pismo, pour voir (jusqu'ici, je ne l'ai remis que sur mon Duo 230, il y fonctionne impec, mais voilà : 640x400, ça fait léger et ma vue baisse :rateau: De la même époque, j'ai aussi la version Mac de Fox Pro !


----------



## magicPDF (7 Janvier 2014)

flippy a dit:


> Je rappelle qu'avec 9.2.2 on arrivait déjà à faire 80% de la PAO actuelle, ce qui n'est pas une mince affaire


Non : 100%.
Les logiciels modernes permettent d'aller beaucoup plus vite en simplifiant beaucoup de tâches, mais il n'y a rien de vraiment "en plus".


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h23 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> À noter qu'Excel, contrairement à une idée reçue, a vu le jour sur Mac, et non sur PC, sa première version Windows est sortie 1 an après la première version Mac


Même chose pour Word.


----------



## flippy (7 Janvier 2014)

Magic, tu as raison, on peut dire 100% (je disais 80% pour avoiir un peu de marge par rapport à certaines fonctions spécialisées apparues plus tard)


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Janvier 2014)

magicPDF a dit:


> Même chose pour Word.



Ah là, non, la première version de Word date de 1983, un an avant l'apparition du premier Macintosh, et fonctionnait sous Xenix (une version d'Unix) d'abord, puis sous MS-DOS la même année un peu plus tard. Par contre, Word est apparu sur Mac dès 1984, donc un an avant Excel Mac, et donc deux ans avant Excel PC !


----------



## Powerdom (7 Janvier 2014)

Vu les emmerdes de compatibilité que nous avons eu par la suite, cela n'a pas servi à grand chose.


----------



## melaure (8 Janvier 2014)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah là, non, la première version de Word date de 1983, un an avant l'apparition du premier Macintosh, et fonctionnait sous Xenix (une version d'Unix) d'abord, puis sous MS-DOS la même année un peu plus tard. Par contre, Word est apparu sur Mac dès 1984, donc un an avant Excel Mac, et donc deux ans avant Excel PC !



Il parlait surement de la version graphique, car si tu te souviens bien de Word en mode DOS, c'était quand même une belle saloperie. Qu'est-ce que j'ai eu horreur de ça !!!


----------

